# Question: Delta VS TDI



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a friend that I recently met and we are both looking at putting our dogs through the therapy program. Her dog just passed her CGC and this is her next step but she has to wait until her dog is 1 yrs old so she is researching which certification to get.

What are your opinions?


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Your friend should check with therapy dog groups in her area - they may have a preference or even have their own programs outside of a regestering group (for instance Delta or TDI Inc or TDI International.)

If she does actually want to be certifed, local groups can help with that also.


Local vets, dog clubs or trainers should be able to put her in touch with local groups. 

Good luck to her - I hope they enjoy this great mission!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

She has done that and that is the 2 larger groups so she just wanted more of an opinion on the difference and which one people chose for what reason .


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know if this helps, but Delta has a much more involved and difficult process for dogs to become therapy dogs. TDI requires that all members must NOT be members of any other local or national therapy dog groups.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd contact the groups in your area. See if you can go along with a visit and meet everyone and then decide. It's always more fun if you have a more active group to join and participate in.

Otherwise, both groups have similar goals and aims to help.


----------

